# Upgrading mower. "If you were me...."



## btwint (Apr 15, 2018)

So I decided that I am upgrading mowers. We just purchased a new home and the Mclane is not cuttin it. (Pun intended)

In my first post several of you started chanting "Triplex" but I was not 100% sold. Now that we have been here a month and I have several mows under my belt, I feel like that isnt a bad idea at all. :lol: It takes me about 2.25 hours to cut the yard, then edge and blow and thats almost 3 hours. If I expect to keep it low and need to do that twice a week I dont know if I will be able to manage. I dont mind the work or the heat but dang, I just dont have the time.

Below are a few pictures and a layout of our lawn. Yes it looks a little stressed. All this rain prevented me from mowing for over a week and it got tall. I had to get it back low so mowed it twice in 3 days. Will be laying sand to level it some in the next few weeks and I need to make a decision on a mower.

Do I just upgrade to a nicer walk behind or should I seriously consider a triplex? How would the triplex do on the slopes (both sides and end of driveway)? I talked to my wife last night and just imagining cutting the yard in a fraction of the time has me some what excited.

Thoughts, suggestions, pro's/con's?

- Chris


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

there are certainly triplex models out there designed with mowing slopes in mind.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

We're dead flat, but while researching used triplex surrounds mowers, it sounds like they do pretty good on the slopes, maybe consider a three wheel drive version... I get through my lawn so quick I barely have time to drink a beer&#127867;


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I mow 20k of Tifway 419 twice a week (not enough really!) with a 26" Jacobsen Greensmower. A single cut takes just about an hour plus time to edge, trim, blow, and clean equipment. I plan to reduce my mow time by leveling to make double-cutting optional, and landscaping to reduce mowed area.

If walking is totally out of the question, triplexes are pretty much your only other option. For the slopes in your pics, I'd say you need a three-wheel-drive triplex. You can put better tires on a greens-type triplex for better traction, especially in the wet. The problem with ANY triplex is that it's quite a bit more care and feeding than a walk-mower. Three reels to maintain. A hydraulic system that will likely ask for hoses, seals, and filters on occasion. And while they are generally very reliable machines, anything in the realm of homeowner affordable is going to be at least 10 years old with daily use.

If I was you, I'd think about a 26" walk-mower and a landscaping plan. If that doesn't get your times down to acceptable, resale is pretty good. It's unlikely you'd lose anything from the purchase price.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I guess there are other options than a triplex. You could buy a rotary mower (lawn tractor, commercial walk-behind) to mow the back forty, and I'd probably think about hard-scaping some of the more extreme slopes. If your plan is to keep the back reel low but not fairway perfect, I wonder if anybody has tried towable reels?


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

Other options would include finding an affordable Allett, Dennis or Ransomes walking reel mower designed for soccer pitches, but a 36 inch+ width of cut may not work on slopes.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> I wonder if anybody has tried towable reels?


 Might not be practical in tight spaces.


----------



## btwint (Apr 15, 2018)

Dang 20k sqft in an hour is moving. My Mclane is only 20" so I could see some time reduction because you have additional width but less than half the time to cut 10% more lawn is pretty good. :thumbup:

Walking is no problem. Like I said the work isn't the issue it more about the time commitment.

The ones I have been looking at is the Toro 3250. It is a 3 wheel triplex.

- Chris



MasterMech said:


> I mow 20k of Tifway 419 twice a week (not enough really!) with a 26" Jacobsen Greensmower. A single cut takes just about an hour plus time to edge, trim, blow, and clean equipment. I plan to reduce my mow time by leveling to make double-cutting optional, and landscaping to reduce mowed area.
> 
> If walking is totally out of the question, triplexes are pretty much your only other option. For the slopes in your pics, I'd say you need a three-wheel-drive triplex. You can put better tires on a greens-type triplex for better traction, especially in the wet. The problem with ANY triplex is that it's quite a bit more care and feeding than a walk-mower. Three reels to maintain. A hydraulic system that will likely ask for hoses, seals, and filters on occasion. And while they are generally very reliable machines, anything in the realm of homeowner affordable is going to be at least 10 years old with daily use.
> 
> If I was you, I'd think about a 26" walk-mower and a landscaping plan. If that doesn't get your times down to acceptable, resale is pretty good. It's unlikely you'd lose anything from the purchase price.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Hardscaping? Sounds awful having to walk a mower up that slope.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2018)

here ya go..
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/149515232430570


----------



## btwint (Apr 15, 2018)

Nixnix42 said:


> here ya go..
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/149515232430570


A 7 gang reel seems a bit excessive. I was just curious if others would consider making the leap or stick with a walk behind reel and upgrade the quality of machine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2018)

Walk behind for sure


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

btwint said:


> Dang 20k sqft in an hour is moving. My Mclane is only 20" so I could see some time reduction because you have additional width but less than half the time to cut 10% more lawn is pretty good. :thumbup:
> 
> Walking is no problem. Like I said the work isn't the issue it more about the time commitment.
> 
> ...


A 3250 should be a three-wheel drive diesel. That would get 'er done for sure. Just depends on how you feel about being your own mechanic on a unit like that. In my personal situation, I have the skills but didn't want to give up the garage space or time required for a unit like that. I bought the 26" walk knowing that i would spend more time mowing until I get around to landscaping the property.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Be sure and check out the Weeks Auction.


----------



## btwint (Apr 15, 2018)

Ware said:


> Be sure and check out the Weeks Auction.


Yea that's sort of what prompted the post. They have quite a few 3250's in this one.

I don't mind and I feel mechanically inclined enough to work on one. I have access to a air and hydraulic company that makes hoses and fittings so the hydraulics don't worry me too much.

My worry, is this too much machine for my yard. Am I crazy? I mean I will need to mow later today and it sure would be nice to turn a key and ride this baby.

- Chris


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you plan to leave the lawn pretty much "as-is". (Wide-open) Then I think you'd do just fine with one. Def try for one with cart or turf tires or else that will become a significant expense. A real score would be one used for small fairways or tee/approach work as it would likely be already setup with appropriate cutting gear for a home lawn.

You will probably have to install a bed around that electrical transformer however or adopt a small section of the neighbors lawn!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

http://prairieturfequipment.com/product-category/fairway-mowers/


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> http://prairieturfequipment.com/product-category/fairway-mowers/


 :lol:


----------

